# Windows Vista Firewall



## dg87 (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo

Wenn ich Programme installieren bzw ausführen will, kommt ja immer die Sicherheitsfrage ob ich das auch sicher machen will. 
Denke das liegt doch an der Firewall oder? Ich will dies aber ausschalten. Das heißt wenn ich  was installieren will oder ausführen will, dass ich nicht ständig zweimal alles bestätigen muss.

Wo bzw Wie schalte ich das aus?

Danke


----------



## Dörti.Hermi (15. Februar 2008)

dazu musst du einfach die uac (benuterkontensteuerung) abschalten. systemsteuerung > benutzerkonten

dadurch arbeitet vista wieder wie xp, also ohne sicherheitsabfragen. dabei geht aber ein (mehr oder weniger wichtiger) sicherheitsaspekt von vista verloren. diese abfragen verhindern, dass "böse" programme bestimmte tätigkeiten durchführen, wie z.B. den Taskmanager aufmachen und einen prozess beenden, z.b. virenscanner...

aber mich hats auch genervt 

lg


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Februar 2008)

Wow.. Wer das UAC ausschaltet kann gleich bei XP bleiben ...
Wenn man Programme installiert/entfernt nervt das UAC kurz. Danach nicht mehr (es sei denn es sind ältere Programme die höhere Rechte zum Laufen brauchen). Ist das so nervig?
Tja, wenn sich das nächste Mal Spyware auf dem Rechner breitgemacht hat.. viel Spaß beim entfernen.

Alternativ kann man das UAC in den "Stillen Modus" schalten, statt es ganz abzustellen.
Das geht mit dem kostenlosen Tool: Tweak-UAC
Es gibt 3 Modi: UAC an / UAC aus / UAC still


----------



## Dörti.Hermi (19. Februar 2008)

ja tschuldigung, war ja nur ein vorschlag 

und in dem punkt, dass man gleich zu xp zurückkehren kann, haste recht..^^
is doch eh besser....

lg Andi


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Februar 2008)

Na, net entschuldigen. Ich klinge böser als ich es meine


----------



## Laudian (20. Februar 2008)

Dörti.Hermi hat gesagt.:


> ja tschuldigung, war ja nur ein vorschlag
> 
> und in dem punkt, dass man gleich zu xp zurückkehren kann, haste recht..^^
> is doch eh besser....
> ...



Das ist genauso ne Diskussion wie Linux ist besser als Windows (siehe Sig) ... 

Ich werde mit Sicherheit nicht zu XP zurueck kehren weil ich Vista fuer wesentlich besser halte ...  Aber das ist mal wieder Geschmacksache.


----------

